

Ask HN: Signing an NDA online? - grinich

I've been emailed a few NDAs to digitally 'sign' by typing my name and then email back. Does anybody know if this is a legal method?
======
russell
It probably varies state by state, but various forms of digital signing are
legal. If you are the signer, why do you care if they are enforceable? The
weaker the legality, the better off you are. OTOH dont sign anything online
that you wouldn't on paper.

~~~
Tangurena
Agreed. This procedure isn't enforceable. So as long as it makes the other
party happy, without making you liable for diddly squat, then go for it.

~~~
icey
This is dangerous advice. You can't possibly know whether or not it's
enforceable without knowing where he is, or what the agreement is.

